# How much would you offer?



## Fairycupcake (25 February 2013)

I had a conversation with a girl the other day and she said that my loan pony was for sale before we had her and its got me thinking about how much she may be for sale for if she does become for sale and was wondering what others felt a good price for her would be? The owner has never told me that she was previously for sale or has she said that she would be sold at any point but after the girl saying that im kind of worried! Im not in the position at the moment to afford to keep her until a good few months yet, even then I wouldnt be looking to buy one as I love our loan pony and we would want to stay with her, but if the worst comes to the worse my sister has said she would take her on until im able to as it really would devestate my daughter if she was to be sold on. Obviously I know thats the risk you take when loaning but we didnt go in knowing she would be sold or has the owner ever gave me the impression this will happy but as I said what the girl said got me thinking!

Her info is as follows:

12.2hh 8 yr old chestnut Welsh B mare. Was broken at 6 yrs old and I believe she done some time in a riding school and then taken out of there and was left until we started loaning her a month ago. She has a great temp and very gentle etc on the ground. She lacks some confidence when ridden, both on and off the lead rein, but is getting better every day as we ride her and spend time with her. She doesnt do any thing such as buck or bolt but you can hear her breathing changing a bit when she thinks some things going to eat her! I dont believe shes been jumped as she was very reluctent to go over a pole on the ground but again I spent that time teaching her every thing was ok and it was just a pole and not a pony eating monster lol! Shes quite green off the lead rein and if she could just stand there and not work she would, like many ponies!, but she is a total sweet heart and we love her loads  Ive been spending a lot of time with her getting her used to the more scary things and shes getting better and better, I think its more of a case of she hasnt done a lot in that sense and its just normal things you would do with any young horse, just happens to be later on then most. I wouldnt say shes worth a lot but to us shes priceless kind of thing so I dont know what to think!

Thank you


----------



## singing dawg (25 February 2013)

Quite quiet but very green 12.2?

Offer her £300 cash, i doubt it would make that at a market.


----------



## Fairycupcake (25 February 2013)

Thats the price I was thinking but didnt want to sound like im taking the mick for it being low! Really couldnt fault her at all, apart from obviously she needs work off the leadrein. Im going to be getting some show miles under her belt but im hoping if any thing does happen its taken into consideration we would of done all this with her  x


----------



## Skyebald (25 February 2013)

Maybe the owner has changed her mind about selling her and you are worrying over nothing?

If she's in a good loan home and everyone is happy then that's what most owners want.


----------



## Star_Chaser (25 February 2013)

Do you know what price she was put on for before?  If she didn't sell before it might be because the price was too high.


----------



## Dizzydancer (25 February 2013)

When i got my first pony he was a 12.2 just 5yo very green bucked, bronced, and cantered off every time got opportunity. Was good in traffic tho and a good doer. We paid 400 quid for him 16 years ago. 
I would offer between 250 and 300 in this market. 
I thought of selling my boy to his loan home and was going to ask for 200. He is now 21 but is a perfect first pony now and therefore i won't sell him! He will come back to my future kids one day!


----------



## Fairycupcake (25 February 2013)

Thanks for the replies 

I didnt ask about how much she was before as I didnt want to show a reaction to it as I hadnt been told it by the owner so at the time didnt want to ask to much, although I wish I had now and I thought why didnt I ask later that day! I may just be worrying over nothing as the owner does say how happy she is with us and her so im hoping it was just one of those things! Ive always owned before as always had the thought of them being sold on etc but due to personal reasons things changed for me when my daughter was first born and I havent had a horse since but then my daughter fell in love with horses and I missed being around them etc and we happened to come across her and its all be really good  I guess the best thing to do is when I see her owner next just to mention it and see what she says? Im happy with the way things are at the moment but wouldnt pass up the chance to own her so at least people are thinking the same sort of price as me so I know im not just taking the mick lol Thank you all x


----------



## Vodkagirly (25 February 2013)

why don't you google the owners phone number and see if any ads come up?


----------



## Fairycupcake (25 February 2013)

I never thought of that! I will see if any thing comes up x


----------



## Fairycupcake (25 February 2013)

Nothing I can see - can only be a good thing  x


----------



## mirage (25 February 2013)

We've got a similar pony on loan,a green rising 7 year old with a lovely temp,schools from the voice,will jump but not done much else.He is green passported and when I asked his owner for a valuation for insurance,we decided on £500.

Just be wary that you might end up putting a lot of work into the pony,taking it out and about,and the owner could turn around and ask for a lot more for it than she would have got prior to you taking her on and improving her.I'm not saying this will happen,but it isn't unknown.


----------



## undertheweather (25 February 2013)

mirage said:



			We've got a similar pony on loan,a green rising 7 year old with a lovely temp,schools from the voice,will jump but not done much else.He is green passported and when I asked his owner for a valuation for insurance,we decided on £500.

Just be wary that you might end up putting a lot of work into the pony,taking it out and about,and the owner could turn around and ask for a lot more for it than she would have got prior to you taking her on and improving her.I'm not saying this will happen,but it isn't unknown.
		
Click to expand...

This happened to me - Was offered a horse for £3k, spent 8 months riding it and now owner won't take less than £6k from me or £12k from another buyer. She is a special horse, one of those "one in a million talented but safe as houses" ones, but it seems a bit unfair when I had to deal with the phases she went through to her now being easy to do. (She didn't tie up, would misbehave for farrier, wouldn't load without trying to kill someone, started to nap) Regardless I am proud of the way I have produced the mare.


----------



## Fairycupcake (26 February 2013)

This did go through my mind also but I guess thats the risk you take when you loan, which is why I have always owned until this point but she is ideal for us so fingers crossed it all turns out ok  My sister went through a similar situation with a pony she full loaned. The pony was a County show pony but hadnt done any thing for a while until my sister had her. Being on full loan my sister obviously paid for every thing and the owner was always happy with the pony and how she was going, however my sister went down there one day and the pony was gone. Turned out the owner had a sale planned for her but needed her back in work and back to where she was before the sale went ahead and obviously my sister had done all this and paid all livery fees etc just to get the pony back to the level where the buyer wanted her! Was very, very sad to see my sister so upset and for someone to have done that to her but I also know not everyones like it, just things like that stay in my mind! x


----------



## putasocinit (9 March 2013)

Take the bull by the horns and ask if she is for sale, esp if you are training this young pony then she sells it to someone else and for more money when it has been trained up by you.


----------



## Fairycupcake (11 March 2013)

I did end up asking the owner and she said that she isnt for sale, she did say it once when things where getting on top of her out of anger so just saying it, and if she was for sale I would be the first to know however she then told me later on that she is signing her over to a friends daughter in the next couple of years! Im really upset by it really as my daughter loves the pony so much and I dont know what im going to tell her when in the next couple of years she will be gone  I know the girl whos going to be having her as she comes on saturdays and has lessons on her but she is a nervous rider and some times she doesnt ride her at all so in theory were just keeping the pony ticking over until the girls ready to have her and getting the pony ready to be a good kids pony! Just find it unfair really that we do her every day and are doing so much with her yet a girl who only rides her on saturdays now and then gets to have her signed over for free but then I guess thats the chance you take when loaning! If I had known this from the start then I wouldnt of gone near the pony as my daughter is very attached to her and am not looking forward to telling her shes going when the time comes as shes going to be devestated! Ive thought of looking for another pony but as I said we love this one so im going to stick with her and when the time comes will have to deal with it the best I can  Things may change and she may not end up having her as its going to be alot different to just riding her on a saturday to every day care etc so I just hope it works out ok. I know its not the little girls fault obviously but its still sad to think shes going and I cant do any thing about it! Ive told her I would buy her if she was ever for sale so im whiling to pay for her so hope she just takes that in mind x


----------



## Aarrghimpossiblepony (11 March 2013)

How old is your daughter?

It's my experience that children are a lot more heartless when it comes to animals than we adults think.
We have a cat on her last legs, long term illness. My son has grown up with the cat, she sleeps with him everyday, she was a kitten when he was a toddler, he spoke "cat" before he spoke human.
After the last vet visit, the prognosis wasn't hopeful, cue upset, cue a few days later, "can we get a kitten when she's gone"?

Emphasise to her that the pony is only being borrowed to teach her how to ride/look after and when the time is right you will look for a pony for her that she can call her own.


----------



## Fairycupcake (11 March 2013)

She is 6 but a very bright 6 year old lol! I understand where your coming from but my daughter gets very attached to things easily and I know she will be devestated by it, I told her the other day that we might have to stop doing her and she cried her eyes out so I know what she would be like if she actually did go lol! I do agree with you about kids being stronger some times but I know what shes like so how she will react :/ She understands shes only being borrowed but its hard when you love some thing isnt it and think your always going to have that one thing there? Ok I will stop with all the drama now but you get what I mean  x


----------



## horse.love92 (11 March 2013)

Paid £150 for my little 12.3hh welsh he went on to be a star ! Just shows you don't have to pay a lot to get something amazing it all depends on the work you are prepared to put into it


----------



## putasocinit (12 March 2013)

Stop doing the dirty work for someone else and look for a pony for your daughter that will be hers, poor lass, poor pony, poor other child, poor you, poor everyone involved, but if it was me i would stop right now, well keep going whilst you look for a pony.


----------



## squidsin (12 March 2013)

Two years is lots of time to prepare your daughter for the fact that the pony is going after that - just don't let her get too attached. If she's already attached, a lot can happen in 2 years - who knows, she may even get bored of riding  - but if you're worried, I'd do what others have suggested and maybe find your little girl a pony of her own. I'd go for an ex-riding school one myself for mine...


----------



## Fairycupcake (13 March 2013)

Thank you everyone for your replies. I wouldnt have a problem taking on youngish pony, hence like im doing now, as ive had horses of my own for 19 years and worked with problem horses and ponies and broken horses etc so I have that under my belt but obviously there would only be a certian type I would buy for a child any way but you know what its like when you have kids, you love them dont you and want to do what makes them happy and having her is what makes her happy, as well as me of course lol! I know what your all saying though and its obvious to look for another, this time I would just buy though! Only reason im loaning is because its my daughter first pony and wouldnt want her to get bored and the poor pony ending up being passed on but horses are obviously in her blood and shes out there every day not matter the weather etc so I know she is dedicated and wont give up easily! I spoke to her last night and explained that Fairy may need to go to a new home in a few years and she didnt take it well, even on the promise of another one but what im proud of her is she didnt just want to jump on another one, she wants this one and that to me also shows her love for her! Just need to take it how it comes I guess and talk to her about it again and gradually it may be taken in x


----------



## squidsin (13 March 2013)

Your daughter sounds like a child to be proud of, what a lovely girl. I'd just keep quietly repeating the message that the pony is just a loan but the next one will be hers to bring on and grow with and be her 'forever horse.' I don't think it's bad for kids to realise that life doesn't always work out quite how they'd like it - that's just preparing them for the real world - the key is to soften the blow by offering them alternative solutions. (I am much better at advising on mummy stuff - I've only had my horse a month and so far I'm finding the kids quite a lot easier! )


----------



## Fairycupcake (13 March 2013)

squidsin said:



			Your daughter sounds like a child to be proud of, what a lovely girl. I'd just keep quietly repeating the message that the pony is just a loan but the next one will be hers to bring on and grow with and be her 'forever horse.' I don't think it's bad for kids to realise that life doesn't always work out quite how they'd like it - that's just preparing them for the real world - the key is to soften the blow by offering them alternative solutions. (I am much better at advising on mummy stuff - I've only had my horse a month and so far I'm finding the kids quite a lot easier! )
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for this post! I am very proud of her, thank you and I totally agree with what you have said! Aw bless them lol! Hope your enjoying your new horse  xx


----------



## mirage (13 March 2013)

Aww.She sounds lovely.You never know,the child Fairy is meant to be going to in future may lose interest,especially if she is already nervous.It is hard,we had a long and stressful search for the right pony for our youngest.Good Luck.


----------



## putasocinit (13 March 2013)

Maybe a month before fairy has to go you could get the new one so your daughter could be weaned off fairy, shame so sad, hope it all goes well and you get to keep fairy.


----------



## Fairycupcake (13 March 2013)

Thanks guys  Its just a shame how life turns out some times! Its a while yet I guess so will see what happens in those years and when it feels like shes going I will do the weaning off thing and also let the girls mum know I would have her back any time so please ask me first if she wants to sell, if she does or not we will have to see but I know ive done my best so only time will tell  x


----------

